# First Multidecoration t-shirt



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

I totally think there should be a thread just to show pics of your work that your excited about. But anyways I started working with vinyl and mostly practicing and here is my first actual t-shirt! yay! I love it. I used spectra eco film which was very easy to work with. 

April


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great shirt


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome job!!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice job!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful work, April!


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great job, April. The first is the hardest. Now you're on your way on a fantastic journey.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Love that shirt, very nice April

Evie


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Great job, I'm so excited for you. Where did you get the laurel wreath? I've been looking for one just like that.


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Judy,
it's part of a stock pattern in a pack I received from DAS.


April


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice April.
Wow, what a great multi-decoration.

Please keep inspiring us!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Terrific job. Keep up the great work.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you sure you're new to this?? 

Great looking shirt!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Serenity10 said:


> Judy,
> it's part of a stock pattern in a pack I received from DAS.
> 
> 
> April


Hi April,

You should read your DAS copyright agreement. They don't allow any of their images to be posted on any websites including forums.

Be careful...

-James


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Great job. I agree with the show your work area for rhinestone work. Maybe Rodney will add one if we ask him to.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

Classy looking tee


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here is a soccer mom t-shirt. I love it. May need to change it up a bit but overall I love it!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Good looking shirt, April. You are doing great work. Is this eco-film vinyl too, like the 1st shirt? Did you punch through for the stones on top?


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes Pj,
eco film but I just made a contour around and placed stones. I don't know how to punch through. For the stones on top I just placed cut the mom out seperate and then placed them on top. I was afraid of them not sticking but we will see.


April


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Great looking shirts! I need to dig out some pictures of a few different shirts that I have done. Some stuff with metallic and puff material.... 

Found it!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Cool, Steven


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks! It is fun to see what you can do when you have a little spare time. A rare thing for me but sometimes you get a few minutes and have fun!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

What process is used with the skull? Very cool look.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

JAF said:


> What process is used with the skull? Very cool look.


The skull was first cut using white puff material from Imprintables Warehouse. I applied the puff and then put the printed metallic material on top trying to align it as best I could. I then put it all back on the heat press for a 10 second shot to get the puff to expand and voila! It was fun to try out the different materials in new ways. I have another one where it is a band aid with a piece of puff in the ceter and it looks just like a real band aid. I have children that come into the shop and try to peel the band aid off!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Serenity10 said:


> Here is a soccer mom t-shirt. I love it. May need to change it up a bit but overall I love it!


Great looking shirt. Good job.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Great looking shirts! I need to dig out some pictures of a few different shirts that I have done. Some stuff with metallic and puff material....
> 
> Found it!


Love this. It is on my list of things to try when I get some time.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

AWESOME April! You inspired me! Here is my multi-deco. I used JPSS for darks inkjet heat press for this one and rhinestones. I hope to sell these at an upcoming town festival.


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Vida,

That is awesome!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Vida, 
This look great. What a nice combo of decorating techinques.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Vida - that's a really cool design!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

That's some pretty inspirational stuff, guys! Great job!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

vgary said:


> AWESOME April! You inspired me! Here is my multi-deco. I used JPSS for darks inkjet heat press for this one and rhinestones. I hope to sell these at an upcoming town festival.


 
vida that awesome,, great job,, 
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Serenity10 said:


> Here is a soccer mom t-shirt. I love it. May need to change it up a bit but overall I love it!


Great work april, you have caught on well, and fast,, 
I love it,
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Serenity10 said:


> I totally think there should be a thread just to show pics of your work that your excited about. But anyways I started working with vinyl and mostly practicing and here is my first actual t-shirt! yay! I love it. I used spectra eco film which was very easy to work with.
> 
> April


Love the mixture of stones and vinyl, it is one of my favorites,, to do,, 
You did a great job,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------

